# Removing behind rear seat panel



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

I want to replace the two stock speakers behind the rear seats. How do i remove the carpeted panel that covers them???


----------



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

ryan7o7 said:


> I want to replace the two stock speakers behind the rear seats. How do i remove the carpeted panel that covers them???


What year and model car do you have?? Does your rear seats fold down? Split bench seats? Try being a great deal more detailed with your question.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

im goin with a 98 200sx, it kinda says that under his name...


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

where is the tutorial on the b14 site? i looked for it but i didint see it.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Wyldstyle said:


> What year and model car do you have?? Does your rear seats fold down? Split bench seats? I dont know what kind of seats thats why im askin, but n e ways yea it says i have a 1998 200sx in my desctiption and in my post. So that would be mean my year-1998 and my model-200sx.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

yes the seats fold down, they should basically the same as the sentra models


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

http://ninety-9.com/rear_deck.htm


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

thanks for everyones help, i understand now


----------

